# freelance climber required



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 22, 2004)

self employed freelance climber/arborist required for small freindly proffesional team.we are based in suffolk england,must have ppe ,top handle saw , climbing gear and qualifacations GOOD MONEY for the rite person


----------

